# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Warren Fox (Jamie Lomas)

## Lennie

I am looking forward to seeing Bad boy Warren, only coz he is played by Jamie Lomas who i liked in Dream Team as Alex Dempsey, i think he is gonna be good as a bad boy and is good looking ;)  - i have to say reading the spoilers, i am not surprised that he would be connected with Sean/Louise and would be from Ibiza (great to see that we will find out more about Sean/Louise's past and how it connects with Warren) , coz of the hint they gave on the Hollyoaks.com, when they put up pics of Warren/Jamie shooting the calender.


*Warren (Jamie Lomas)*

http://www.harchester.net/images/9-images/lads2.jpg
*Jamie with the Dream Team Cast*


Do you think Warren/Louise had a thing together and Sean doesnt know - would be a good twist to the story


*Spoilers 26th June - 30th June (Digital Spy)*


*Monday 26th*
A face from the past turns up to see Sean and Louise. 

*Tuesday 27th* 
Sean is determined he won't pay off Warren. Will Warren leave without a fight? 

*Wednesday 28th* 
When Louise suggests that they and Warren should meet up tonight, Sean has to make excuses that Warren's probably got other stuff to do. As Sean and Louise plan their celebration later, events take an unexpected and nasty turn.  

*Thursday 29th* 
Sophie comforts a distraught Louise as she waits for news of Sean at the hospital. 

*Friday 30th* 
Sean is worried when Warren turns up at the hospital - what will he do to him next? Sean tells Warren he still hasn't got his cash but he has got something else Warren might want.

----------


## Debs

that sounds good im glad they are going to let us in on sean and louises past together

----------


## Katy

yay, hes going ot play a bad boy. He was so good as Alex in Dream Team. I like the way he is introduced as knowing someone not just a person who turns up thats good.

----------


## doginthepond

I think the Louise/Sean storyline is intriguing, but like a lot of soap storylines just now it's in danger of getting too boring if it drags on for too long.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I don't watch Dream Team, but must say that he looks tasty.

----------


## Lennie

> I think the Louise/Sean storyline is intriguing, but like a lot of soap storylines just now it's in danger of getting too boring if it drags on for too long.


Its good that Warren is coming to spice things up between them and find out what the past is

----------


## x Amby x

I think it would be good to have another bad boy around since Andy died! Hes quite yummy as well! :P

----------


## Lennie

> I think it would be good to have another bad boy around since Andy died! Hes quite yummy as well! :P


I agree  :Smile:  

I think he will be good at the bad boy thing coz he was had a tough, bad boy attitude in Dream Team, he wasnt a bad boy but he had that anger and attitude to be bad so i think he will be great in this role as Warren

----------


## Lennie

*Soaplife Summer Preview*

*Bad Boy Wanted*

New baddie Warren starts of as a danger to Sean and Louise when he puts Sean in hospital but thats nothing to how evil he'll be. Could he be connected to the explosion?

----------


## Lennie

*AAS Spoiler - Rumour Has it (page 8)*
An old friend makes one Hollyoaks hottie an indecent proposal. But will the lady in question Louise it when she finds out it was her hubby who put in such a compromising position in the first place


Looks like Sean wants to play his debts off by making Louise sleep with Warren

----------


## Lennie

*From Tiscali -*

Louise is delighted when old friend Warren turns up in the village - but Sean clearly feels his past is coming back to haunt him. The newcomer demands the slimy businessman pay him back for leaving him to face prison alone, but Sean refuses to listen. He lives to regret the decision when he winds up in hospital. A distraught Louise waits on the ward, but what does Warren have in store for her?

----------


## Lennie

*Spoilers - Monday 3rd July - Friday 7th July*


*Mon 3rd*
Sean (Matthew Jay Lewis) returns home to recover from the attack but his conscience is bothering him more than his injuries. Louise (Roxanne McKee) finds out what it will take to get Warren (Jamie Lomas) off Sean's back but will she be prepared to go that far for her man?

*Tues 4th*
Sean (Matthew Jay Lewis) and Louise's (Roxanne McKee) relationship is tested as they struggle to deal with Warren's (Jamie Lomas) proposal. Sean tries to stop Louise calling the police and the pair are left in despair facing some very unappealing options. 

*Wed 5th*
Louise (Roxanne McKee) makes a shock announcement, and then makes a call in an attempt to resolve the issue, but who is it to? 

*Thurs 6th*
Disappointed Sean (Matthew Jay Lewis) won't stand up to Warren (Jamie Lomas), Louise (Roxanne McKee) decides to sort things out herself, but can she go through with it? As Louise blames Warren for forcing her to do this, she's shocked when he reveals whose idea it really was... 

*Fri 7th*
Louise (Roxanne McKee) is silently fuming with Sean (Matthew Jay Lewis) following Warren's (Jamie Lomas) revelation.

----------


## diamond1

wonder how permanant warren will be  im hoping warren will be involved with the top tier hollyoaks storylines like the expolsion.

----------


## Lennie

Since the actor who plays Warren was shooting for the calender, then i think he will be here for ages

----------


## diamond1

oh ok sounds good though...sounds a bit like scott anderson mark 2 but hollyoaks needs a villian and i cant wait

----------


## angelblue

Oh I really like Sean/Louise together but I cant believe Sean puts Louise into a position like this, you can so see they are not going to last. :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

It's good to see Louise has finally got a storyline to get her teeth into.  :Smile:   Before, she never really did much if you know what I mean.

----------


## Lennie

I do like Louise, it nice that that we are expploring Louise's past and also Sean's, before she was just the Ice Maiden lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

I used to hate Louise at first when she was in her bitchy mode, but she's one of my fave characters now.

----------


## Lennie

I didnt use to hate her, i liked her, but i like her even more now, coz she's got so many layers of herself which she keeps hidden

----------


## Katy

I really like Louise when she has something interesting to do, and like diamond said the last time hollyoaks had a good villain was Scott Anderson so its about time.

----------


## Lennie

*Jamie pics from Dream Team*
http://www.harchester.net/videos/9-v...ages/904-2.jpg 

http://www.harchester.net/videos/9-v...ages/916-1.jpg 

*Jamie as Alex Dempsey in Dream Team Vid*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDr1IaTdd5A"]YouTube - jamie lomas[/ame]

----------


## Lennie

*Official Hollyoaks Site*

*Monday June 26*  

Old Ibiza Friend turns up in Evissa!


*Wednesday June 28* 

Sean discovers how serious Warren's undertones can be.

----------


## Lennie

OMG - Just read in Inside Soap that Charley Webb aka Debbie in Emmerdale is Jamie's sister

----------


## diamond1

cant wait for warren to join hollyoaks next week!? Im not sure about the indecent proposal but its going to be really intresting to see warren threaten sean I dont like sean as a character (although he is an asset)and see how he can get his way through trouble.

too many hollyoaks characters recentley have been too much of the same sort of character where its good hollyoaks have got characters like sean, warren,mercedez and hopefully the valentines too give hollyoaks a new direction because there hasnt really been one since the days of dan,debbie,ben etc.....


and while andy holt was a classic bad guy and he was a wicked one that hollyoaks will never forget.. he didnt have a central role as the village bad boy because by the time everyone had found out what he had done he'd fell off the quarry and while macki was quite a good villian he too was too much a story in justins personal life and not the whole hollyoaks village so with any luck warren may become like the new owner of the loft and do dodgy deals with suspicious people etc...

----------


## Lennie

Cant wait for tonights E4 episode - finally getting to see Warren  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennie

The Sun - Site
*HOLLYOAKS*  

Weekdays - Channel 4

Seanâs left battered and bruised in hospital when his bitter ex-business partner Warren turns up out of the blue and assaults him. 

âWarrenâs a nasty piece of work and has a real grudge against Sean,â says ex-Dream Team star Jamie Lomas, who plays the newcomer. 

âSean left Warren to rot in prison after their business hit trouble. Now Warren is demanding the money heâs owed.â 

But when Sean refuses to pay up, Warren attacks him so viciously that he needs hospital care. Thatâs bad enough for Sean, but Warren still wants his money â and turns his attentions to Louise.

----------


## diamond1

he was well good in last nights episode,really great character cant wait for more of next weeks episodes

----------


## Lennie

Really liked the character Warren  :Wub:  

I think something will happen between Warren/Louise - i think this is the first time i ever saw Louise getting slightly shy by a compliment

Sean doesnt know whats hit him when Warren gets to him after tonights E4 episode

----------


## Katy

CAnt believe hes Charleys brother. That was so funny the way his head appeared over City walls.

----------


## Rach33

I'm on holiday at the moment but I can't wait to watch the omnibus when I get back I have a feeling I'm gonna like Warren he's a bad boy I always like the bad boys

----------


## Katy

oh you will, he was very subtle but great at being the villain. Ill say no more.

----------


## Rach33

Well only a few more days then I'm back in the UK and I can catch up thanks for the tit bit though something to keep me going until I do

----------


## Becksfanz

I agree with all of you, hes quite tasty!  :Cheer:   I love bad boys too  :Thumbsup:  lol

----------


## Lennie

Loving Warren - lol at him for looking at Louise's behind and taunting Sean

----------


## Becksfanz

Yeah, I loved that Warren looked at her behind and taunting Sean, I thought that was funny  :Cheer:

----------


## Lennie

*3RD JULY - 7TH JULY 2006 SPOILERS*

*Monday July 3 2006*
Sean (Matthew Jay Lewis) returns home to recover from the attack but his conscience is bothering him more than his injuries. Louise (Roxanne McKee) finds out what it will take to get Warren (Jamie Lomas) off Sean's back but will she be prepared to go that far for her man?

*Tuesday July 4 2006*
Sean (Matthew Jay Lewis) and Louise's (Roxanne McKee) relationship is tested as they struggle to deal with Warren's (Jamie Lomas) proposal. Sean tries to stop Louise calling the police and the pair are left in despair facing some very unappealing options.

*Wednesday July 5 2006*
Louise (Roxanne McKee) makes a shock announcement, and then makes a call in an attempt to resolve the issue, but who is it to?

*Thursday July 6 2006*
Disappointed that Sean (Matthew Jay Lewis) won't stand up to Warren (Jamie Lomas), Louise (Roxanne McKee) decides to sort things out herself, but can she go through with it? As Louise blames Warren for forcing her to do this, she's shocked when he reveals whose idea it really was...

*Friday July 7 2006*
Louise (Roxanne McKee) is silently fuming with Sean (Matthew Jay Lewis) following Warren's (Jamie Lomas) revelation.

----------


## Lennie

*10TH JULY - 14TH JULY 2006 SPOILERS*

*Wed 12th July* 
Louise (Roxanne McKee) remains resentful towards Sean (Matthew Jay Lewis). In an effort to get rid of Warren (Jamie Lomas) for good she convinces Sean to sign over the only possession he owns.

*Thursday 13th July*
Louise (Roxanne McKee) gives Sean (Matthew Jay Lewis) an ultimatum - he either gets rid of Warren (Jamie Lomas) and they can start a new life together or he leaves on his own.

*Friday 14th July*
Louise (Roxanne McKee) remains bitter and angry over Sean (Matthew Jay Lewis) and then Warren (Jamie Lomas) offers her a stake in Evissa, no strings attached. Can she refuse such a fantastic offer?

----------


## Jada-GDR

boo, warren is spoiling everything. boo. hiss. hes a good character though, his character is just not a good person.

----------


## Lennie

*Just saw the Ch4 episode*
Sean really is scum, there's Louise calling Warren all sorts but its actually her hubby who made the suggestion.

Who saw Hannah and Warren eyeing each other up in yesterdays episode lol

----------


## Lennie

I was watching the episode, where Justin confesses to Warren, that he lied to get Becca in prison, and i am so surprised by Warren's reaction (ok, any person would be shocked) but Warren's reaction got me thinking that maybe something has happened in his past, about probably not having a mother, coz the way he was going on about women and pregnant women, it made me think and also we dont know Warren's past yet  :Smile: 

*Found the scene i am talking about here -*

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yes there was definitely something wrong wasn't there Lennie, it really seemed to touch a nerve  :Ponder:

----------


## lizann

Twisted Warren Fox threatens to murder a child in a desperate bid to keep his affair with Mandy Richardson under wraps.

The club boss proves his killer instinct is still intact when Cindy Cunningham (Stephanie Waring, 30) confronts him.

After his fiancÃ©e Louise accuses her of sleeping with Warren, Cindy vows to find out who his mistress really is.

And when she discovers the murderer has been playing away with Mandy (Sarah Jayne Dunn, 27), she threatens to tell Louise (Roxanne McKee, 27).

But Warren (Jamie Lomas, 28) hints that he will hurt Cindyâs young daughter if she exposes the affair.

An insider said: âWarren has seen off a number of tougher, uglier enemies and is not about to see his world come crashing down because of Cindy. So he makes it very clear that messing with him would be a very bad decision.

âAnd to hit home he warns her that something nasty could happen to her daughter, Holly.

âCindy then realises the lengths he will go to to cover his tracks.â

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope he kills Cindy and Holly  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tammyy2j

So rumours are rife that Jamie Lomas will leaving this year (he girlfriend Kym Ryder is pregnant) and i can only think he will exit by being murdered, killed or sent to jail.

He has already killed Sean and Louise (still not sure about her), dealt drugs, beat up Justin, made Calvin believe he killed Nige etc - so he has made many enemies 

Claire Devine Cunningham could return for his exit maybe

----------


## miccisy

I got next weeks TV guide today and it says that on the week following that Warren receives a shocking letter (or summat like that) so that got me thinking maybe Louise is alive and that is who the letter is off

----------


## pinkles14

Warren is shocked to receive a valentine's card from louise....

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Maybe I'm being paranoid but don't you think that Kym Marsh has something to do with his decision to leave Hollyoaks. When she was dating Jack Ryder he decided to leave EE and has struggled to find any long-term work since then, now Warren is quiting HO.  Do you think she may be jealous of him working with all those pretty girls.

----------


## Perdita

Well, with a possible wedding coming up and certainly a baby to look after soon, he might regret not staying on in HO if his career takes the same path as Jack Ryder's. Hopefully they won't kill him off, giving him the opportunity to return if need be.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Warren is shocked to receive a valentine's card from louise....


Sasha send it

----------


## LoobyLou84

> Originally Posted by pinkles14
> 
> 
> Warren is shocked to receive a valentine's card from louise....
> 
> 
> Sasha send it


Yeah I read that she sent it to help get his mind off her ... wtf? That makes no sense at all!!
Even if he thought she wasn't dead, how is receiving a Valentine's card from her going to make him forget her??

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Warren going to get his come-uppance for his crimes?
There is a massive storyline coming up involving Warren that will culminate around the end of May/start of June and I think it's fair to say that Warren will see some just desserts!

From Lucy Allan interview

----------


## lizann

Did he really kill Louise?

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I hope so!

----------


## tammyy2j

Two of Hollyoaks' leading actors are to quit the show at the end of the month in a dramatic fire plot, DS can exclusively reveal. 

Chris Fountain and Jamie Lomas, who play the show's resident bad boys Justin Burton and Warren Fox respectively, will bow out in a storyline which sees their characters caught in a fire at The Loft. 

Warren's past comes back to haunt him when an old adversary returns to the village and with neither prepared to bury the hatchet and move on, his enemy decides to settle their score once and for all. As The Loft blazes, Justin becomes embroiled in the incident and viewers will be left wondering who lives and who dies.

The move comes just three months into Lucy Allan's reign as producer and echoes Bryan Kirkwood's decision to blow up The Dog pub and kill off twin Sophie Burton (Connie Powney) when he took over as the soap's chief in 2006. 

Speaking of his decision to leave, Fountain said: "I've been at Hollyoaks for five years now and I've enjoyed exploring and playing the many different sides of Justin. He's been a fantastic character to play and so much has happened to him! Iâm actually surprised heâs lasted this long! 

"I'll be sad to leave as I've had some great times and gained a lot of good friends at work but I personally feel that it's the right time for me - and Justin - to move onâ¦"


Lomas said of his decision: "I've had a fantastic three years at Hollyoaks but having fully explored the character, I felt the time was right for me to move on. I'm delighted to be going out as part of such a dramatic storyline and my final scenes are some of the most dramatic I've ever filmed. I'm sure viewers will be hooked!

He added: "I've had a great time playing Warren and have thoroughly enjoyed being part of the Hollyoaks cast where I've made some brilliant friends and worked with some great people."

The pair are due to finish filming at the end of the month, while their characters will remain on screen until the final week of May. 

Fountain, 21, joined Hollyoaks in 2003 and has been involved in some of the soap's major storylines including Justin's affair with Becca Dean (Ali Bastian), the 'Who Pushed Clare?' saga and baby Charlie's paternity.

Meanwhile, 28-year-old Lomas signed to play Warren in 2006 and quickly became one of the show's central characters during the Kirkwood era, which saw Warren kill Sean Kennedy and frame Jake Dean for the murder, embark on an affair with Mandy Richardson (Sarah Jayne Dunn) and apparently suffocate his fiancÃ©e Louise Summers (Roxanne McKee).

----------


## tammyy2j

We've known since March that Jamie Lomas and Chris Fountain are leaving the show in a dramatic fire at The Loft to be screened at the end of the month. 

Their characters - Warren Fox and Justin Burton respectively - are caught up in an arson attack by Clare Devine (Gemma Bissix), who makes a shock return for the week of episodes. 

With sources having confirmed that there will be a body count in the fallout of the fire, speculation has been rife over the last couple of months as to who dies in the blaze - Warren, Justin or both?

Well I can confirm that it's actually Warren who meets his maker. Obviously we know there's a fire and Clare's back, but the finer details as to how the death comes about are being kept under wraps - as are the circumstances surrounding Justin's departure.

----------


## Perdita

Wrong thread, sorry

----------


## lizann

When is his funeral on screen?

----------


## tammyy2j

> When is his funeral on screen?


Friday July 3rd

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks villain Warren Fox is returning to the soap in a shock storyline twist, it has been announced.

Warren - played by Jamie Lomas - was last seen on screen in May 2009, when he appeared to be killed by a falling ceiling mirror during a blazing fire which was started by Clare Devine (Gemma Bissix) at The Loft.

However, in a surprise new plotline due to air in the coming weeks, viewers will see that Warren actually managed to make it out of the burning building alive before fleeing the village, leaving his club business behind.

With The Loft now owned by Cheryl Brady (Bronagh Waugh) and Danny Houston (Darren Day) and rebranded as Chez Chez, there looks to be trouble ahead for the pair as Warren returns to Hollyoaks in a bid to reclaim what he feels is rightfully his.

Speaking of the new storyline, Hollyoaks' series producer Paul Marquess commented: "We were hopeful that Jamie's return would be the best-kept secret in soap history, but when Jamie arrived on set it proved impossible. When Warren Fox died in the Loft fire, we all thought that was the end of the dangerous gangster that terrorised the residents of Hollyoaks village. 

"But when our writers made the shocking suggestion to bring back Warren in a juicy plot, it was just too irresistible to ignore as they not only made it feasible that Warren could have escaped the fire and fled the village, they created an explosive and very clever plot with lots of twists and turns that is guaranteed to have the audience hooked." 

Marquess added: "When the idea was pitched to Jamie, he knew it was too good an opportunity to miss. Warren Fox was one of the soap's most memorable villains and we're very excited about his return."

Exact details of when Warren will reappear on screen are currently being kept under wraps, but it is thought that his comeback episode will air within the next few weeks.

----------

tammyy2j (17-10-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

So whose body was found in the fire????????????????

----------


## moonstorm

Did they actualy find a body???? I can't remember?

----------


## lizann

Spencer is gone, Calvin is dead so why would he return?

----------


## moonstorm

Because Hollyoaks need a good badie to boost the ratings!

----------


## lizann

So whose is next to come back Louise

----------


## moonstorm

Well we never did see Louise's body.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Did they actualy find a body???? I can't remember?


I thought they did - Sasha and Spencer or Sasha and Calvin went and identified a body I think

----------


## moonstorm

> I thought they did - Sasha and Spencer or Sasha and Calvin went and identified a body I think


Well how on earth they going to explain him coming back??  Should be interesting.

----------


## Perdita

Was it all a dream???    :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks fans were left stunned earlier this month when the soap's bosses announced that Jamie Lomas had returned to the role of Warren Fox. Viewers thought that they had seen the last of the notorious villain when he appeared to be killed by a falling ceiling mirror during a fire at The Loft in May 2009. However, in a huge storyline twist, the Hollyoaks residents are about to discover that Warren made it out of the burning club alive - before fleeing the village. With Warren about to make his screen comeback, DS recently chatted to Jamie about what's in store.

How did the return to Hollyoaks come about?
"Back in June or July, I received a phone call from [producer] Paul Marquess with the pitch of bringing Warren back. As far as I was concerned, Warren was dead and buried, but I was aware that the viewers had never actually seen his body. So Paul came to me with this genius plot and it was just too good to turn down as an actor - it's got so many twists and turns in it, and intrigue and mystery. As an actor that's what you want to do, and I always loved playing Warren when I was here before. When I left under Bryan Kirkwood, my character had run its course, but Paul has basically brought in a new cast so there's so much scope for new stories. You know what Warren's like - he's just going to come straight in and cause mayhem!"

A storyline where a character comes 'back from the dead' is always going to be a bit controversial, so did you have any reservations about returning?
"Well, it's like I said before, the saving grace was that they never actually saw my body - all they saw was me getting hit by a mirror. So we're going to do a whole storyline on how Warren got out, what happened and whose body it was that they found badly burnt. It's really exciting and I think the fans are going to love it."

We've heard that you've filmed some flashback scenes showing what really happened in The Loft fire - can you tell us anything about them?
"I can't really say anything about them! It's all top secret. Like I said, I knew about this storyline in June or July, and I went to the Hollyoaks charity ball a few weeks later and a lot of my fellow cast members were there who I used to work with. They're extremely good friends of mine and I even had to keep it a secret from them! That was really difficult. All I can say about the storyline is that it'll have everybody hooked and for me, it's just a delight to be playing this character again."

Can you tell us what Warren's main motive for leaving the village was?
"Well, he was in a bad way. Obviously he killed Louise and found out that she was pregnant with his kid, and everything was getting on top of him. The net was closing in on him because I think he'd confessed to Calvin, and so he basically knew that it was the end of the road. So those are some of the reasons why he wanted to flee."

Does Warren come back with a bang, or he will he keep a bit of a low profile in the village at first?
"I can't really say, but nothing is ever done subtly with Warren! The audience are going to be shocked. Also, pretty much as soon as he comes back, they're obviously going to have to explain everything and what happened."

How difficult was it for Warren to let Spencer and Katy think he was dead?
"Warren is Warren and he just looks after number one. At the end of the day, Katy had left the village and she'd basically washed her hands of Warren. Warren just cares about himself - the only person who he watches out for is himself."

Has Warren changed much in the last year?
"You'll see! All I can say is that he's come back to cause mayhem. Wherever he is, he can't help but cause trouble. He's just one of those people."

With Brendan Brady and Danny Houston also in the village, do you think Warren will meet his match in the bad boy stakes?
"I hope so! But obviously Warren is scared of no man. Warren was always a character who got a kick out of rubbing people up the wrong way and winding them up. That's how Warren gets his kicks and if he knows that he's getting to people, that's what keeps him going. So there'll be loads of scope there for him. Brendan and Danny are the type of characters who won't be running to the police, so there's loads of room for good storylines and I'm really excited about it."

Have you received a warm welcome back from the Hollyoaks team?
"Yeah, definitely! I know it sounds like a bit of a clichÃ©, but when you're here for such a long time like I was - I was originally here for three years - these people become like your family. It's not just the cast, it's the production and the crew and everyone from make-up. I mean, I walked into make-up and everyone was saying, 'I can't believe you're back!' It's a lovely place to work and the people are great. They welcomed me back with open arms."

It was Bryan Kirkwood who first introduced the character of Warren to Hollyoaks - have you spoken to him about your decision to return?
"I haven't spoken to him, but he did send me a text the other day when the news was reported in a paper. The paper said that I'd begged for my job back, which wasn't true! Bryan just said that he wished me all the best. Me and Bryan were always friends anyway. But obviously he's got his own stuff to deal with down at EastEnders, and I'm up here working for Paul! I'm a big fan of Paul's work, so I'm really excited about starting work for him."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks actor Jamie Lomas has admitted that he is "grateful" to have work.

It was confirmed last month that Lomas was to make a shock return to the Channel 4 soap as bad boy Warren Fox - eighteen months after his character appeared to have been killed off.

Lomas told the Manchester Evening News that he spent time in Hollywood looking for work.

"After leaving Hollyoaks I did go over to Hollywood for 10 days and had lots of meetings with management and I'd definitely consider going back," he said. "But for now, I'm just grateful I've got the work, and I'm really glad to be back.

"Every industry has been hit by the recession, and you only have to look at the Hollywood actors coming over here now to do TV work to see how tough it is."

He continued: "When I came out of Hollyoaks there was just nothing being made, I literally had 10 auditions in 16 months, whereas normally you'd be having that in two weeks."

The 30-year-old, who recently announced that he is expecting a child with Kym Marsh, confessed that he could not turn down the offer to reprise his role.

"When the producer told me the twists and turns of the plot I just thought it was too good to turn down," he said.

----------


## Perdita

Jamie Lomas has praised a forthcoming Hollyoaks episode which will reveal the secrets behind his character's shock return.

The actor's villainous character Warren Fox made a comeback on the soap last month - more than a year after he had appeared to be killed off during a massive fire at The Loft.

Hollyoaks bosses recently confirmed that an upcoming edition of the Channel 4 drama will feature a series of flashbacks, showing viewers how Warren cheated death in the blaze.

Writing on Twitter this morning, Lomas teased: "In work filming how I got out of the fire, this ep is amazingâ¦"

The star recently told DS that producers plan to explain "how Warren got out, what happened and whose body it was that they found badly burnt".

Speaking at the time, he added: "It's really exciting and I think the fans are going to love it."

Hollyoaks' special Warren episode is scheduled to air on December 1.

----------


## Perdita

Warren Fox takes centre stage in Hollyoaks on Wednesday evening as a special stand-alone episode explores how he managed to escape the fire at The Loft, what he did next and why he is back in the village. Following Warren's shock return at the end of October, fans have been eagerly awaiting an explanation of how he cheated death - and a series of flashbacks are about to reveal all. DS recently caught up with Jamie Lomas - who plays the villainous character - for an exclusive chat about the Warren-centric episode and more. 

This interview contains plot details about the special edition which some readers may prefer to avoid.

How would you describe the special stand-alone episode?
"It's full of stunts and basically we had to re-create The Loft and show how Warren escaped from the fire. The episode is full of twists and turns - it's such a fantastic episode. I haven't had a chance to watch it back yet as I've been so busy, but I've been told that it's brilliant."

How long did it take to film the episode?
"We had to shoot it within four days, which will seem unbelievable when you see the footage that we've got. We were under pressure to get it done, but the audience needed an explanation of how Warren escaped so it was very important for us to get it done. We managed to finish it within the four days."


Did you get to do any of your own stunts?
"I did pretty much all of it myself! The only thing I didn't do myself was a bit where you see Warren fall through the floor, because it was a 20 foot drop. I wanted to do it myself but they wouldn't let me, because I'm in so many scenes at the moment and they couldn't afford for me to get injured."

Was it difficult for the team to re-create the old Loft set?
"I'm not sure how they did it, but they did it within a couple of days, which is just unbelievable when you see it. I remember walking in and I was just gobsmacked for them to have done that. It looked fantastic."

Were you happy with the explanation that the writers came up with for Warren's survival?
"I was a bit worried at first, wondering whether it was going to be believable, but the story that they've come up with is fantastic and it's something that I'm really proud I could be a part of. The audience are definitely going to be amazed by it. It's such a high-energy episode that you blink and it's over! It's really good storytelling."


Which characters feature in the episode?
"There's literally four characters in it, so it's a really stand-alone thing. One of those characters is Theresa - as we've just seen on screen, she's one of the reasons that he's come backâ¦"

Next week's episodes see Warren's presence in the village revealed to everyone - how do the Hollyoaks residents react?
"They look like they've seen a ghost! I don't think they're too happy that he's back, but there's not much that they can do!" 

We've heard that Warren also gets arrested next week - how does that come about?
"He gets arrested because the police think that he's faked his own death. But when he comes in, the police can't pin anything on him - he's never made out that he was dead and they can't prove he faked anything. It was obviously somebody's body that they found there and there was a mix-up with the DNA. Warren's like a slippery fish - you can't pin him down and he gets out of everything!"

We've also heard that your storyline is going to get a lot darker - can you give us any hints on what's in store?
"All I can say is that it'll be worth watching. Warren is going darker and darker, which is great for me to play. It's going to be exciting stuff so you'll just have to tune in and watch it."


Do you think Warren might try to get the club back eventually?
"He's definitely come back with an ulterior motive! He tends to get sucked into things and one thing leads to another. I think he'll definitely try to claim back what's his."

A lot of fans have been looking forward to seeing Warren and Brendan go head-to-head - could that happen soon?
"I think it'll happen sooner rather than later! They couldn't keep those two apart - those two are definitely going to go head-to-head."

Will Warren carry on teaming up with Mandy to target Tony, or is he about to find another victim?
"I think that the Warren and Mandy storyline may come to a head. But it's still going on for now and will do until the New Year. I don't know what they've written for after that. I filmed a scene with Tony yesterday where he sees Warren for the first time. I don't know where they're going to go with that one, to be honest!"

Finally, how have Hollyoaks fans reacted to your return?
"To be honest, I've got no idea! I've literally been here 14 hours a day, six days a week. I've forgotten what the outside world looks like! I hope they've taken to it well, but I've got absolutely no idea!"

Hollyoaks' special Warren episode airs on Wednesday at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------


## alan45

Jamie Lomas has revealed that luck will stay on the side of his villainous Hollyoaks character Warren Fox in the weeks ahead.

In scenes soon to air on the Channel 4 soap, Warren will be arrested by the police as they suspect he faked his own death in the devastating fire which raged through The Loft last year.

However, speaking in an exclusive interview with Digital Spy, Lomas confirmed that his sinister alter ego is likely to soon find a way out of the crisis.

The actor explained: "When he comes in, the police can't pin anything on him - he's never made out that he was dead and they can't prove he faked anything. 

"It was obviously somebody's body that they found there and there was a mix-up with the DNA. Warren's like a slippery fish - you can't pin him down and he gets out of everything!"

Asked whether Warren will start focusing his attention on winning back The Loft - now rebranded as Chez Chez - Lomas replied: "He's definitely come back with an ulterior motive! He tends to get sucked into things and one thing leads to another. I think he'll definitely try to claim back what's his."

Meanwhile, on whether Warren is heading for a war with bad boy Brendan Brady (Emmett Scanlan), he said: "I think it'll happen sooner rather than later! They couldn't keep those two apart - those two are definitely going to go head-to-head."

Warren returned to the village at the end of October in a shock storyline twist. A special stand-alone episode which airs on Channel 4 tonight will explore the full story of his escape from the Loft blaze.

----------


## hbk4894

Reports today reveal that Jamie Lomas will be leaving Hollyoaks at the end of his current contract.

Jamie who plays badboy Warren Fox  will finish filming in October with Warren set to depart the village end of November/beginning of December time.


When asked if Warren would be killed off Jamie said he hoped the door would be left open! 

From - http://www.soapsecrets-spoilers.com/...leavers?page=2

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jamie Lomas has announced that he will be leaving the soap at the end of his current contract.

The actor films his final scenes for the Channel 4 show in October after a year back on screen in the role of Warren Fox.

Speaking of the news, Lomas told New magazine that he is bowing out of his own accord because he wants to pursue other projects.

"Last time I left, the recession hit and there wasn't much being made," the 31-year-old explained. "It's starting to pick up and I wanted to give it another crack of the whip. I want something completely different to Warren to show people I'm versatile."

Asked whether Hollyoaks bosses will leave the door open for his villainous character, he replied: "I would like to think they would. I'll have to wait and see."

However, Lomas ruled out a permanent move to the US to find acting work, insisting that his children and fiancÃ©e Kym Marsh come first.

"I've got my kids here. Moving out there permanently is out of the question," he said. "Yeah, I'd love to go out and do a pilot season because it's always been a dream of mine. Kym has been nothing but 100% behind me. That's the way a partnership is. 

"In terms of people saying she's going to lose me to Hollywood, that's nonsense. We've just bought a house, we've got a baby."

Lomas's original stint on Hollyoaks ran from 2006 until 2009, when Warren appeared to be killed off in a fire at his nightclub The Loft.

However, show producers lured Lomas back late last year, devising a shock storyline which saw Warren return to the village to wreak havoc.

Warren's recent plotlines have seen him embark on a relationship with glamour girl Mitzeee and clash with business partner Brendan Brady.

----------


## lizann

He was glad to return before and he will be back again unless his missus gets him on Corrie

----------


## Katy

im having deja vu!

----------


## Perdita

> im having deja vu!


as long as deja vu is in HO and he does not start appearing in Corrie   :Nono:

----------


## alan45

Â© Lime Pictures

Jamie Lomas has admitted that he is unsure whether Hollyoaks chiefs will kill off his character Warren Fox. 

The 31-year-old recently announced that he will leave the show for a second time at the end of his current contract, and has now delivered a message to fans of the Channel 4 soap. 

"I suppose most of you have heard the news that I'm going for a second time," he said in a video posted on the Hollyoaks website. "I just wanted to say thank you to everybody for all their kind messages, all the support. 

"I've had such a fantastic time playing Warren. I'm not sure if they're going to leave the door open for me to come back - possibly, who knows?

"I've just had a fantastic time playing him. I hope you've all enjoyed watching him and I hope you're all going to continue to support the show after he's gone." 

Lomas denied yesterday that he had decided to quit Hollyoaks in order to move to Hollywood, instead naming fiancÃ©e Kym Marsh and their 4-month old daughter Polly as his top priority. 

Lomas joined Hollyoaks in 2006 and seemingly left the programme for good when Warren was caught in a fire at The Loft nightclub in 2009. 

However, he was persuaded to return to Hollyoaks late last year and his character was revealed to have made it out of the blaze alive.

----------


## tammyy2j

Brendan has overshadowed him as the top villian and is a better character

----------

Woody12 (25-08-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> He was glad to return before and he will be back again unless his missus gets him on Corrie


Your right there Lizann.  How long are we given Ms Marsh before she starts pushing for Jamie to get a job on Corrie.  If he doesn't get work he'll be back at HO

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has teased that Hollyoaks bosses have a "dramatic" exit plot on the way for her fiancÃ© Jamie Lomas.

Lomas announced his decision to leave Hollyoaks back in August and his final storyline as bad boy Warren Fox is expected to play out towards the end of the year.

Writing in her New magazine column, Marsh commented: "Jamie filmed his last scenes on Hollyoaks last week, and I hear they're going to be pretty dramatic. 

"He didn't have a big leaving do, just a few beers with some of his castmates, but he's got a great exit storyline, so make sure you tune in." 


She continued: "He's actually fine about leaving - it was his decision to go - so I think he's now ready to start the next chapter of his career. He'd love to do more TV and film and see where it takes him. Life's a journey, so onwards and upwards!"

Warren has been back on screen in Hollyoaks for the past year. Lomas previously portrayed the character between 2006 and 2009.

Read the full story in this week's New magazine - out today.

----------


## tammyy2j

Brendan will be looking for revenge so maybe he kills Warren

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jamie Lomas has admitted that Warren Fox will be "scared" when mysterious newcomer Joel claims to be his son.

Joel, played by Scottish actor Andrew Still, leaves the bad boy stunned in an upcoming episode when he declares that Warren is his father.

A rattled Warren is immediately left to wonder whether Joel is telling the truth or if his arrival is all part of Brendan Brady's revenge scheme against him.

Lomas told TV Times: "Warren's thinking that this kid could be anybody's - he could be making it up or he could be after money. Joel tells him who his mum is and has a picture of her and Warren, but Warren's like, 'Just because she's got a picture of me, it doesn't mean I'm your dad'."

Mitzeee Minniver (Rachel Shenton) and Theresa McQueen (Jorgie Porter) soon advise Warren that a paternity test is the only way to settle the matter.

Lomas added: "Theresa's like his little sister, and what she says hits home. Warren knows the right thing to do, but he's scared of the truth. If Joel is his son, he's missed out on all these years of his life."

Hollyoaks viewers will see Warren's latest storyline unfold next week.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jamie Lomas has predicted that his exit storyline will prove a hit with fans, promising that there are "dark and dramatic" scenes on the way.

The actor decided to leave his role as Warren Fox earlier this year and his final plot will play out over the next few weeks.

Warren's departure is expected to involve one of his long-running feuds, as he starts plotting to kill Brendan Brady (Emmett Scanlan) when the Irishman returns to the village next week.

Asked whether viewers are about to see Warren at his worst, Lomas told All About Soap: "Yeah, but it's been a long time coming. I've been back in Hollyoaks for 12 months and it's been building up to this moment. This is the beginning of the end for Warren, and his last few weeks in the village are going to be dark and dramatic.

"I think the viewers will reckon it's a great ending for Warren. I've had the five best years of my life at Hollyoaks and have made some of the most fantastic friends here, but I feel it really is time to say goodbye to Warren Fox."

As part of his plans to get rid of Brendan, Warren tries to recruit Ethan Scott (Craig Vye) to help him out - demanding a favour after covering up his recent car accident.

Lomas explained: "He blackmails Ethan and tells him that either he gives him an alibi or he'll spill the beans about his hit-and-run involving Rob. Warren is intent on killing Brendan and with a cop on his side, he knows he will be able to get away with murder. You're going to see some very sinister behaviour from Warren."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4 with a first look screening at 7pm on E4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Emmett Scanlan has expressed his excitement over the upcoming final showdown between Brendan Brady and Warren Fox.

Warren (Jamie Lomas) leaves the soap later this month and his exit storyline will see him go head-to-head with Brendan one last time.

Hollyoaks fans have recently seen the pair's rivalry reignited, and the storyline hots up in the next few days as Brendan teams up with Warren's on-off girlfriend Mitzeee (Rachel Shenton) to bring him down. He does so after hearing details of how Warren killed Louise Summers.

However, when Warren starts to suspect that Mitzeee is plotting against him, he takes her to the place where he buried Louise - leading to fears that history could repeat itself.

Scanlan told All About Soap: "Brendan has no idea where she's gone, but knows Warren's responsible. In the end, he works out they're at Louise's grave in the woods and it's a race against time to get there before Warren kills again.

"[Brendan] doesn't want her to die, but he's more worried about his proof that Warren killed Louise going with her to the grave. Without Mitzeee, he'd have to start over again. If he can save her between framing Warren that's great, but if she dies, she dies!"

Asked whether he was glad to be involved in Warren's departure, Scanlan replied: "Yes, I would definitely have been disappointed if I wasn't. Jamie Lomas and I work well together, and his exit's a good opportunity to get the two bad boys fighting it out for the final showdown."

Hollyoaks airs the dramatic events on Friday, December 23 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------

tammyy2j (08-12-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Finally Louise's body will be found

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Jamie Lomas has said that his most recent exit from the soap has given his character closure.

The actor plays Warren Fox, who was finally arrested during last night's episode (December 23) for Louise Summers's murder - which he committed back in December 2008.

Lomas had previously left Hollyoaks in 2009 when his character was caught in a fire started by Clare Devine, but returned the following year.

"It was quite emotional filming my last scenes," he told E4. "I mean, it was emotional the last time I filmed them, but it's kind of closure this time. I think I had to come back to end it finally.

"It's a really dark storyline to go out on. It's going to be exciting stuff. It was sad to say goodbye, I'm going to miss everyone, but onwards and upwards hopefully."

Speaking of a potential return to Hollyoaks, he said: "Never say never. I didn't think I'd make a return after last time and I did, so never say never. I would like to do a little guest appearance in future."

Lomas's partner Kym Marsh recently returned to Coronation Street following the birth of their daughter Polly in March.

----------


## xcarlyx

Glad to see him go.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks legend Warren Fox looks set to make a sensational return to the show, Digital Spy can exclusively reveal.

Jamie Lomas, who bowed out as Warren in 2011, has been spotted back on the soap's set - sparking rumours that his character could be making another shock comeback.

Paparazzi photographers caught Lomas arriving at the Hollyoaks base in Liverpool on Thursday (February 25) and took these exclusive pictures on the scene.

The star, who was returning to his roots after a recent stint in LA, was then inside the building for quite some time. Could this mean that Warren is about to make his mark on the village all over again? We hope so!

A Hollyoaks spokesperson declined to comment on Lomas's visit, but Digital Spy understands that he's believed to be in talks with producers.

A show source told Digital Spy: "Hollyoaks are tempting Jamie with an offer he can't refuse to return as Warren."

Lomas played the role of Warren from 2006 until 2009, when the dangerous gangster appeared to have been killed off in a fire at The Loft.

In late 2010, Warren returned from the dead for another year-long stint, which culminated in him being arrested and jailed for the murder of Louise Summers.

Fans fondly remember Warren for his involvement in some of Hollyoaks' best ever storylines. And with the village currently jam-packed with formidable villains, there's no shortage of characters who he could clash with if he does return.

Since leaving Hollyoaks in 2011, Lomas's most high-profile job has been the role of Jake Stone in EastEnders. He played the troubled alcoholic for a one-year stint from summer 2013 and also returned briefly for the 'Who Killed Lucy Beale?' flashback episode last year.

Lomas also toured the UK in a stage production of crime thriller Dead Simple last year, appearing alongside Emmerdale star Rik Makarem and former Holby City actress Tina Hobley.

_Digital Spy_

----------


## Perdita

You heard it here first! Hollyoaks bosses have confirmed our scoop that bad boy Warren Fox is making a sensational return to the show.

Jamie Lomas has signed up to reprise his role as the iconic villain and features in the Channel 4 soap's new spring trailer, which has just been released.

Stripping off for a shower scene which offers a light-hearted nod to Bobby Ewing's return in Dallas, Warren turns to someone off-camera and cheekily asks: "Did you miss me?" 

Digital Spy exclusively revealed that Lomas was in talks to return as Warren last month, when he was pictured visiting the show's set in Liverpool for talks with executive producer Bryan Kirkwood.

Corrie's Shayne Ward confirms contract rumours 
Speaking of his big comeback for the first time, Lomas commented: "I am absolutely delighted to be returning to Hollyoaks​. Warren Fox is a character I relish playing, and working with my good friend Bryan Kirkwood again will be a pleasure.

"Warren has been away for a number of years, so it's like starting with a blank canvas. Hollyoaks fans both old and new will get to see Warren back to his old tricks very soon."

Kirkwood added: "Jamie Lomas's wickedly irresistible creation Warren Fox is one of Hollyoaks' all-time greatest villains and leading men. I couldn't be happier to see Warren come home to Chester to create more havoc, settle some old scores and find new love with at least one of our leading ladies. 

"Jamie is a much-loved member of the Hollyoaks family and we're delighted to have him back on set."

----------


## Perdita

Warren Fox is set to cause waves when he returns to the village in coming weeks â and he wonât have changed a bit. He clearly has unfinished business and there are dramatic scenes ahead after he turns up in someoneâs shower. But who has he come to confront â and what chaos is he set to bring to Chester this time?
The ending to the Gloved Hand Killer saga is fast approaching. With Lindsey having teamed up with the equally sinister Silas, lives will remain in danger as the pair prepare to exact their final acts of vengeance upon the village. But who is set to die in the dramatic climax â and will Lindsey finally get her comeuppance as Sophie Austin makes her departure from the soap?
Finally, emotions will run high for Cleo as she finally faces Pete in court. As he takes the stand for his evil crimes, he is tipped to get his comeuppance, but it wonât be an easy journey for any party even if justice will be done. With all of the pain surrounding the situation, can Cleo finally move on from her ordeal?

----------


## Perdita

He's back! Hollyoaks bad boy Warren Fox will be returning to screens next week and you can get your first glimpse of him in the show's latest trailer.


https://youtu.be/Y9V-L5Tewi0

Jamie Lomas has reprised his role as the iconic villain and features in the Channel 4 soap's preview for next week.

A topless Warren can be seen working out in his prison cell, before telling a mysterious man that he needs to be released because "someone needs to pay".

Fans will have to tune in to see if Warren's wish is granted - will he be set free to continue his reign of crime and terror in the village? And which character should be fearful if he does?

The trailer also previews the breakdown of Sienna and Ben Bradley's marriage, as well as teasing the impending nuptials of Grace Black and Trevor Royle.


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks schemer James Nightingale has definitely met his match tonight as he infuriates bad boy Warren Fox.

James (Gregory Finnegan) has been recruited to help Warren with his quest to get out of prison - but by the looks of it, things aren't going so well.

https://youtu.be/AXtpeEJbgLk

Hit play on the video above to watch a brand new scene from the explosive storyline, which airs in E4's first look episode tonight (May 26).

James is as smug as ever when he first comes face-to-face with Warren, even joking that the notorious villain should dig his way out of prison.

Furious over the lawyer's attitude, Warren rages: "You know exactly what I've got at stake and why I've got to get out of here so fast, so wipe that smirk off your face before I wipe it off for you."

Lesson learned, James - never mess with Warren...

Hollyoaks airs these scenes tonight (May 26) at 7pm on E4 and tomorrow (May 27) at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Warren Fox is set to make a dramatic return to the village after getting engaged to Maxine Blake - who has no idea who he really is!

We last saw Warren (Jamie Lomas) as a regular on Hollyoaks way back in 2011. He was arrested for killing Louise Summers on their wedding day, after admitting his crime to Maxine's sister Mitzeee Minniver.

Since his return was announced at the beginning of the year, Warren has made appearances on the soap while in prison working with his lawyer James Nightingale.

The exact details of Warren's return are being kept top secret. However, we do know that Maxine returns from a holiday completely smitten with a man called "Mike" and shocks her family by announcing their engagement - all without any idea that Mike is actually Warren.

Maxine Minniver returns from holiday with shocking news
Â©  Lime Pictures
But if any soap ever is anything to go by, this secret will no doubt not stay secret for long.

A source from Hollyoaks told the Daily Star Sunday: "Maxine never met Mitzeee's boyfriend Warren Fox, so when she is swept off her feet on holiday by a charming guy called Mike she is completely smitten.

"But Warren has a lot of unfinished business in the villiage and there are going be a number of twists and turns over the next few months.

"There's also the matter of Jack and Darren Osborne having history with Warren. As soon as they see him they'll know he's not Mike. Whether Maxine stays with him after she learns the truth remains to be seen." 


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks fans can breathe a sigh of relief as Sienna Blake, Warren Fox and Joel Dexter all survived the show's first big stunt of year.

The trio's fate has been up in the air for the past 24 hours after a blaze at the garage placed them in serious danger and then they were nowhere to be seen in the soap's New Year trailer.

But thankfully (and rather surprisingly) there were no deaths in this particular tragedy as Warren (Jamie Lomas) pulled his son to safety and Sienna also managed to stay out of harm's way.

However, the drama didn't end there as Warren refused to forgive Sienna (Anna Passey) for plotting to kill his son, and told her their relationship was over forever.

Joel and Warren in Hollyoaks
Sienna has been planning revenge on Warren ever since he left her teenage daughter Nico to die in the Halloween maze fire, but her lies finally started to unravel at the start of this week when Joel discovered what she was up to.

As he was recovering in hospital, Joel wasted no time in telling Warren about Sienna's unhinged behaviour, warning his dad to keep his distance from her.

Of course, Warren was never going to take the revelation lying down and he immediately raced off to find Sienna, determined to make her pay.

Although a heartbroken Warren initially planned to kill Sienna, Joel (who appeared to make a miraculous recovery) stopped him in his tracks, warning Warren that if he followed through with it, he'd never see him again.

Joel's words were enough to make Warren rethink, but he still couldn't forgive Sienna, instead telling her he loved her and kissing her goodbye.

Joel begs Warren not to hurt Sienna in Hollyoaks

 Sienna apologises to Warren in Hollyoaks

 Warren is furious with Sienna in Hollyoaks

Fans will have to keep watching to see if Warren and Sienna really are over for good, but that wasn't the only twist tonight, as it looks like the McQueens are finally about to discover the truth about Celine's devastating death.


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks revisits Warren Fox's dangerous vendetta against Bart McQueen next week.

Warren (Jamie Lomas) has been out for blood ever since he found out that Bart caused his sister Katy's death by supplying her with drugs.

Warren's son Joel Dexter dropped Bart (Jonny Clarke) in it last month by blaming him for everything, failing to tell his dad about his own secret role in Katy's demise.

Next week's episodes see Bart take the risk of returning to the village, just weeks after Joel (Rory Douglas-Speed) bribed him into staying away.

A panicking Joel orders Bart to stay out of Warren's sight for both their sakes, but it seems they may be in luck when the bad boy has bigger issues to worry about.

When pregnant Sienna Blake suffers sudden pains, she calls Warren out of desperation and they go to the hospital together.

The sonographer reassures Warren and Sienna that there is a healthy heartbeat, but the happy atmosphere turns sour when Sienna discovers that Warren is still caught up in his revenge plans against Bart.

Knowing that he needs to prioritise Sienna and the baby, Warren promises her that he'll forget Bart for the sake of their family â but will it be a promise that he won't be able to keep?

Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

jamie is leaving again, his exit is next week

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Jamie Lomas just announced he is bowing out of his role as Warren Fox live on This Morning today (November 3).

Jamie â who plays the soap's resident bad boy Warren â confirmed during his interview with Eamonn Holmes and Ruth Langsford that he has finished filming with Hollyoaks and his final scenes will air as soon as next week.

Warren is currently embroiled in a complicated revenge plot with his pregnant ex-partner Sienna Blake and has been keeping her captive in a remote cottage for the last few weeks.

Last night's first look scenes saw Sienna go into labour, with Kim Butterfield and Farrah Maalik due to rush to her rescue in Friday's first look episode.

Fans will have to wait and see whether Sienna gets to hospital in time to safely deliver her twins, but Jamie has now confirmed that the storyline is heading towards a very explosive ending.

Speaking on This Morning, he said: "It's Warren's final week next week and there are so many twists and turns in these episodes. Him and Sienna love each other but they can't be together.

"He is such a fun character to play. I've been very fortunate. Bryan Kirkwood is a huge friend of mine and is such an amazing person. In creating Warren, Hollyoaks has done such an amazing job and I am eternally grateful to them for giving me that opportunity."

Discussing his reasons for leaving, Jamie added: "It's just to try other things really. I like to go in, have a little time there, and then come out and try something else. Maybe I will go back, who knows?"

When asked if that meant Warren wasn't being killed off, Jamie smiled sheepishly and said: "We will have to wait and see but I think I've just given you that!"

----------


## lizann

arsehole in the jungle for iac

----------


## lizann

plenty talk of jamie returning as warren

----------


## Perdita

> plenty talk of jamie returning as warren


Again???

----------


## lizann

returning again?

----------


## Perdita

> returning again?


Yes, been confirmed ...https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hol...-lomas-return/

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hol...e-jamie-lomas/


On 8th January 2020 he is back

----------


## tammyy2j

Warren Fox tries to explain himself next week after making a shock return to the village.

Warren (Jamie Lomas) is about to surprise everyone by heading back to his old home, reappearing with his twin children.

The villain has been on the run after kidnapping Sophie and Sebastian, keeping them away from their mum Sienna Blake (Anna Passey). Fans have been questioning why Warren would come home after trying so hard to cut out Sienna – but we may finally have our answer.

Sickened to see the man who has caused her so much pain, Sienna flies at him in anger and accuses him of ruining her life.

Explaining why he is back, sheepish Warren tells Sienna that something has happened to Sebastian and he needs her help. It seems the ball is finally in Sienna's court.

Before long, Warren slips up and calls his son 'Sean'. Sienna is stunned to realise that the twins she tried to abduct from Maxine Minniver's wedding hotel last year were her children after all.

Sienna threatens to call the police on Warren, but he promises to move back to the village with the twins if she helps him.

Next week, Sienna receives an anonymous message from someone who wants to meet her in the village. She's shocked to find Warren waiting for her in the closed salon.

Later, Sienna confides in Damon Kinsella (Jacob Roberts) and Liberty Savage (Jessamy Stoddart) about her eventful day. Both are concerned that she could be falling into a trap.

Sienna also slowly starts to suspect that Warren is double-crossing her, so Liberty urges her to think about what the cold and calculated Sienna would do. Can Sienna find a way to double-cross her ex?

*Digital Spy*

----------


## lizann

new fling romance for warren, martine?

----------


## lizann

hooked addicted to pain medicine

----------


## lizann

liver failure damage, he'll get a transplant, mother norma?

----------

